# ID needed please



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

Can you ID this plant? I've had it for a while and really don't care for it any more.


















I'll have it in the for sale forum right after I get the ID.


----------



## neonfish3 (Feb 12, 2004)

Looks to me like Watersprite- _Ceratopteris thalictroides_


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

neonfish3 said:


> Looks to me like Watersprite- _Ceratopteris thalictroides_


That's what I thought but when I search for pictures it looked different.

Actually had about 4-5" of it growing out of the water and doing quite well!


----------

